# Not EMS related but too funny not to share



## Chimpie (Mar 28, 2005)

Clicky


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm, I posted this too before I saw yours... sorry.

Magical fixer people, can you please delete my thread?  Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 29, 2005)

And of all places where did this happen?  Orange County, CA


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Mar 29 2005, 09:36 AM
> * Hmm, I posted this too before I saw yours... sorry.
> 
> Magical fixer people, can you please delete my thread?  Thanks! *


 Done.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks magical fixer person!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Mar 29 2005, 03:51 PM
> * Thanks magical fixer person! *


 You're welcome.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 29, 2005)

:blink:


----------

